# The Koolies and The Fergus



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

I introduced Hiccup yesterday but since I haven't been on here in awhile I wanted to gives some updated pictures of the rest of my guys!

First up the Kooligans!

Didgeridoo has matured soooo nicely and just has turned into a freaking fun dog. 



Traveler is as perfect as ever. 



Always on the go



He's my boy



She loves her frisbees probably more than me



If you don't look insane, you're not doing it right. 



These two



Then there is Fergus. Who is very Fergus. 



No one can Fergus more than him


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

They are all sooo gorgeous. I really love Didgeridoo and the frisbee crazy. 

The first picture of Fergus though.. LOL. That's amazing.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Fergus definitely Ferguses better than any dog I've seen trying to Fergus! Didgeridoo and Traveler are gorgeous! so nice to see such fit happy dogs. In my area we have an epidemic of over weight dogs and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

The Koolies are really interesting looking dogs. They are very Kool! (bad pun, sorry. And I'm sure you've NEVER heard that before.) They sort of make me think of blue merle coyotes. I bet you can't go anywhere without people asking you about them.

And Fergus is truly the definition of a Fergus!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

ROFL - awesome, Traveling...those were just awesome.



Sandakat said:


> The Koolies are really interesting looking dogs. They are very Kool! (bad pun, sorry. And I'm sure you've NEVER heard that before.) They sort of make me think of blue merle coyotes. I bet you can't go anywhere without people asking you about them.
> 
> And Fergus is truly the definition of a Fergus!


Yes! Coyotes is what they remind me of, too! Very intense looking. And Fergus - is Fergus. Very handsome goofball


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad everyone appreciates Fergus's Fergusing. He came with the name Kobe but, Fergus just fits him like nothing else. 



Sandakat said:


> The Koolies are really interesting looking dogs. They are very Kool! (bad pun, sorry. And I'm sure you've NEVER heard that before.) They sort of make me think of blue merle coyotes. I bet you can't go anywhere without people asking you about them.
> 
> And Fergus is truly the definition of a Fergus!


So, a couple years ago Traveler got out of the house without anyone noticing like the jerk he is. He was wearing a pink leash and collar and happened to come across a cop (it was about 12 am) who went "Look, a coyote! Wait. That coyote is wearing a pink leash."



K9Chaos said:


> Fergus definitely Ferguses better than any dog I've seen trying to Fergus! Didgeridoo and Traveler are gorgeous! so nice to see such fit happy dogs. In my area we have an epidemic of over weight dogs and it drives me nuts.


Thanks! They're all pretty easy keepers but I do love summer and getting them really back in shape, not just thin.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aaaaah I love Fergus! Do you know his mix?


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Your Koolies are amazing! They look like they're a blast to work with!

And, I'm absolutely in love with Fergus!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Aaaaah I love Fergus! Do you know his mix?


The family we got him from got him from a "labradane breeder" so while I don't know what generation of mix he is I'm pretty sure he's a lab/dane cross!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great looking dogs and great pics. I especially love that Frisbee catching pic.


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

TravelingKoolie said:


>


needs a cape IMO


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

All three are awesome looking dogs, and they look like they're all such a blast!! Must be a lot of fun in your house


----------



## Zip (Jun 14, 2015)

I just needed to stop by and say how much I love Didgie! Would you mind sharing height and weight of your Koolies? They are gorgeous looking and so fit and happy.

Fergus cracks me up, I just love his expressions. He looks like tons of fun to be around.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks all! They are a fun group of dogs, even if they keep my on my toes. 



Zip said:


> I just needed to stop by and say how much I love Didgie! Would you mind sharing height and weight of your Koolies? They are gorgeous looking and so fit and happy.
> 
> Fergus cracks me up, I just love his expressions. He looks like tons of fun to be around.


Traveler is 22in and 39/40 lb and Didgie is 20in and 37lb (Though that's recent, she was 33/34 up until this summer so I think these last couple heats finally finished maturing her).


----------

